# Virtual Memory



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all...
I need advice about Virtual Memory in W7 

How much virtual memory should I set in windows ?

Thanks


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2014)

Just leave it on auto, and if any thing else it depends on what you do..  My self just look around the net and play games which i just disable it although that can be a issue with a system with only 8GB and probably should try about 4GB if ya really need to screw around with it lol.


If video editing or use photoshop  or some thing that that can take a lot of memory leave it on auto.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Just leave it on auto, and if any thing else it depends on what you do..  My self just look around the net and play games which i just disable it although that can be a issue with a system with only 8GB and probably should try about 4GB if ya really need to screw around with it lol.
> 
> 
> If video editing or use photoshop  or some thing that that can take a lot of memory leave it on auto.


That's mean to leave it auto in order that windows manage it?


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's mean to leave it auto in order that windows manage it?



Yes that is what he meant.

But with 16GB of RAM you can probably disable it. I've had mine disabled for years and never had any issue.


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 5, 2014)

are we talking about the pagefile? no dont disable it... certain poorly coded apps need it & various windows versions generate the file anyway

one thing you may want to do is make it a fixed size instead of auto so that it wont fragment (but it's already fragmented if it's on the windows partition... oh well, the best would be to get a new blank fast mechanical hard drive, format it, put the PF first thing at a fixed size so that it's on the outer most & therefore fastest edge of the drive, probably helps increase the life of a primary SSD by not having a PF on it)


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 5, 2014)

Just try running it disabled and see how it does,i have 8gb of ram and when i tried to run without it,it would crash and cause errors when my system was under heavy load,but maybe will 16 will be enough for you.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 5, 2014)

you can manually allocate. just like knootcn said, some apps still need page file. you can set whatever windows suggest as minimum then add 1gb for maximum. thats what i do.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2014)

night.fox said:


> you can manually allocate. just like knootcn said, some apps still need page file. you can set whatever windows suggest as minimum then add 1gb for maximum. thats what i do.


Windows suggest 16mb minimum and 2.5gb maximum


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> are we talking about the pagefile? no dont disable it... certain poorly coded apps need it & various windows versions generate the file anyway



This was an issue many years ago. I've yet to run into an application that wouldn't place nice with the page file disabled since I built this rig two years ago. I would say disable it until you encounter a problem. It is completely possible that it will work fine without an issue, as long as you have the memory, which you do.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 5, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Windows suggest 16mb minimum and 2.5gb maximum


you can try this. else if experience instability, then increase the minimum to 512mb. although, for me, setting is 1024 min and max 2048. so far i dont experience instability


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2014)

With 16GB of RAM or more I just set it to fix size of 4GB.  With 8GB or less I set the page file to a fixed size of 8GB.

Disabling the page file in modern versions of Windows is pointless, because when Windows detects that there is no page file set Windows will set an auto-managed page file on the C: drive.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> This was an issue many years ago. I've yet to run into an application that wouldn't place nice with the page file disabled since I built this rig two years ago. I would say disable it until you encounter a problem. It is completely possible that it will work fine without an issue, as long as you have the memory, which you do.


I will disable and see what it happens, I was doing researches in google and many says that shouldn't be disable and others says that it's pointless to enable it when you use a SSD and you have more than 8GB ram.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> With 16GB of RAM or more I just set it to fix size of 4GB.  With 8GB or less I set the page file to a fixed size of 8GB.
> 
> Disabling the page file in modern versions of Windows is pointless, because when Windows detects that there is no page file set Windows will set an auto-managed page file on the C: drive.



I'm claiming bullshit on that one, at least on Windows 7. That would mean even though it's disabled, there would be a page file on my C drive, which there isn't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I'm claiming bullshit on that one, at least on Windows 7. That would mean even though it's disabled, there would be a page file on my C drive, which there isn't.


It will create one when it wants to and delete it when it decides not to use it. Example.  Might as well just force a fixed size, IMO.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> It will create one when it wants to and delete it when it decides not to use it. Example.  Might as well just force a fixed size, IMO.


What application or service do you start that makes the page file get created, because afaict, that doesn't happen on my machine at all.

That almost looks like disabling it without restarting.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless you have an SSD and space is precious just leave it alone.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Unless you have an SSD and space is precious just leave it alone.


I have a SSD


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2014)

Then set it to 1000 max and min


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Then set it to 1000 max and min


Or you Meant 1024mb


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Most of the "against" guys are people whom disabled PF back in the Windows XP days, when 1GB of RAM was huge. Yes in XP it used to crash. But in a Modern OS like Vista, 7, 8. You can happily disable PF if you have enough RAM. Again I've had 16GB and PF disabled since 2006, never ran into any issues. The new OS's are robust enough to handle a little bit of instability.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Most of the "against" guys are people whom disabled PF back in the Windows XP days, when 1GB of RAM was huge. Yes in XP it used to crash. But in a Modern OS like Vista, 7, 8. You can happily disable PF if you have enough RAM. Again I've had 16GB and PF disabled since 2006, never ran into any issues. The new OS's are robust enough to handle a little bit of instability.


I already disable it yesterday and I haven't found any issues till today, so it's working perfectly without PF....

I downloaded and installed DataRam RamDisk.


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had PF disabled for years now with 12GB of RAM and Win7.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2014)

Leave it on Automatic. I've been testing even without it and despite having more than enough RAM, the performance was worse.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Leave it on Automatic. I've been testing even without it and despite having more than enough RAM, the performance was worse.


As I wrote above I have it disable and till now no issues found, I think that PF were needed just with windows xp and if you have less than 4GB of ram


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 6, 2014)

at some point, you might encounter instability. Some apps was still looking for pagefile. I experienced before instability with any browsers, (that was few months ago and some apps) after I disable. Initially, you wouldnt but somewhere down the road, you might encounter. If you dont encounter though then thats good. If you will encounter, then you can decide after that.

Oh one more thing I found out, old DX9 games, like COD, I experience instability and lagging when I disabled pagefile. Eventhough I have 16gb, even with 32GB ram. Also, not only some games, also some apps. 

But that was just my experience and I am not trying to pursuade you for not disabling it.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2014)

Knoxx29, not everyone uses the same programs you do.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Knoxx29, not everyone uses the same programs you do.



exactly


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Knoxx29, not everyone uses the same programs you do.



Touche, or me for that matter. I might have it disabled but I also run hardly any older applications.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Knoxx29, not everyone uses the same programs you do.


I Agree with you


----------



## FireFox (Apr 6, 2014)

night.fox said:


> at some point, you might encounter instability. Some apps was still looking for pagefile. I experienced before instability with any browsers, (that was few months ago and some apps) after I disable. Initially, you wouldnt but somewhere down the road, you might encounter. If you dont encounter though then thats good. If you will encounter, then you can decide after that.
> 
> Oh one more thing I found out, old DX9 games, like COD, I experience instability and lagging when I disabled pagefile. Eventhough I have 16gb, even with 32GB ram. Also, not only some games, also some apps.
> 
> But that was just my experience and I am not trying to pursuade you for not disabling it.


You are right about all what you said and I agree with it, for you didn't work maybe for me it will work, it's all about luck, till I don't encounter any issue I will leave it disable, and as you said if somewhere down road I encounter any issue than I will enable it once again...

Thanks for your advices


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What application or service do you start that makes the page file get created, because afaict, that doesn't happen on my machine at all.
> 
> That almost looks like disabling it without restarting.
> View attachment 55946



I had several virtual machines running earlier in the day.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I had several virtual machines running earlier in the day.



I've had 10GB worth of VMs open before and haven't seen that happen. In instances when I had a Phenom II and 8GB of ram, applications would die if I can out of memory without the page file. So pardon me if I'm still kind of confused why that happens for you and not me. Not that it really matters, it's just a little peculiar from my perspective.


----------



## leeb2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

I disabled mine because I had an SSD, but BF4 crashed when using 7950 crossfire (not a single 7950). I re-enabled it and it was ok. I've not tried it again since getting a single R9-290. But at that time, BF4 crashed if you so much as looked at it!


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 7, 2014)

about the windows generated PF, a specific memory of mine is that it was in c:\windows\ not the root & it was also exactly 25mb, i believe this particular one was win2k around 2007

for mechanical drives, dont mess around with all this disabling & enabling unless you have an empty partition to enable it on first thing so it doesnt get fragmented

for SSDs, keep the size small so you dont reduce the life (maybe this wont make a difference whether it writes to a 1gb or 10gb allocation if it's only writing 500mb)

since we're talking ONLY SSD, i guess disable until you have problems...



leeb2013 said:


> I disabled mine because I had an SSD, but BF4 crashed when using 7950 crossfire (not a single 7950). I re-enabled it and it was ok. I've not tried it again since getting a single R9-290. But at that time, BF4 crashed if you so much as looked at it!



in bf3 beta i noticed something, CF on = higher PF allocation & more ram usage to the point of me running out... coincidentally i had bf3+PF+fraps video recording all on the same physical WD1002FAEX drive, the framerate was a complete disaster when i was on the conquest map


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think a lot of the issue with older application was because


kn00tcn said:


> about the windows generated PF, a specific memory of mine is that it was in c:\windows\ not the root & it was also exactly 25mb, i believe this particular one was win2k around 2007
> 
> for mechanical drives, dont mess around with all this disabling & enabling unless you have an empty partition to enable it on first thing so it doesnt get fragmented
> 
> ...



I don't have an SSD, I've never had an SSD.  I played the BF3 beta and had no issue with PF disabled. I also run CF.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> I think a lot of the issue with older application was because
> 
> 
> I don't have an SSD, I've never had an SSD.  I played the BF3 beta and had no issue with PF disabled. I also run CF.


Compliment, still someone out there faithful to the HDD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2014)

I've actually run accross more advice than not to set 1024MB on the SSD (which in modern SSD'd is not gonna hurt the lifespan of it), because if a dump file needs to be created, that is where Windows will want to create it.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 12, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've actually run accross more advice than not to set 1024MB on the SSD (which in modern SSD'd is not gonna hurt the lifespan of it), because if a dump file needs to be created, that is where Windows will want to create it.


So that's mean to leave it in default mode


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> So that's mean to leave it in default mode


 
Or just set it at 1024 minimum and 1024 maximum.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 12, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Or just set it at 1024 minimum and 1024 maximum.


Having 16 GB ram maybe could be set it to 2048 minimum and 2048 maximum?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 12, 2014)

With that much memory you can tweak the system to run even faster, and be more responsive. 

Perhaps one day I will do a write up on tweaking windows registry and system settings to maximize performance. But today is no that day.


First, leave your page file enabled, windows will use it to hold temporarily used files and programs when you load games and other large resources. Leave it on the SSD, set it to the size of your RAM, it acts as a protection as well for incomplete writes and changes, so if the power fails it can read it and correct issues, fault logs are written there for diagnostic purposes. 

Second, disable kernel paging only if you don't actually plan on listening to reasonable advice by leaving a page file. 

Third, leave your page file, as previously mentioned, some programs require it, and will CTD or have other issues when its not there, its used to prebuffer levels and get the file/textures/etc all laid out and in order. 

Fourth, use http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx and feel free to delete unneeded startup items, unneeded drivers that windows loads, and unessential bloatware.

Fifth, only use one anti-virus or anti-malware, its OK to have others downloaded but not installed, some paranoid people think if one is good more is better, its not and can cause interference with the actual security of the PC, and performance and stability. 

Sixth, clean up, Crap Cleaner does a good job.

There are some performance tunings you can do, but windows does a good enough job when you have good stable drivers installed and no other issues. Short of creating a "Gaming" hardware profile there isn't a lot to do.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2014)

Just leave it on system managed.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2014)

erocker said:


> Just leave it on system managed if you want it to just work.



I made added an addendum to your post. I hope I'm not being overly presumptuous.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2014)

I set mine to a static 4GB since forever. like when 512mb of ram was insane.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Going on with an old thread,  
I have a curiosity,  
I had the page file set - minimal 400 and maximal to 4GB, i have a SSD Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB and today I noticed something,  when I set the SSD to maximum performance does automatically set the page file to 32GB, it's that normal


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)

samsung magician does that. You have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> samsung magician does that. You have to keep an eye on it.


What do you mean with that?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)

Your using Samsung software right? Well it changes your settings for you when you ask it too.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Your using Samsung software right? Well it changes your settings for you when you ask it too.


Yes that is right,
Should I trust it, or should i set it to manual, is there any advantages of having it enable or disabled it?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)

You can trust it. Somewhat. Keep in mind when you choose "performance" its set to be as fast as it can with no regard for long life. So your drive will wear out faster. Page files are hard on SSD. I';m not saying to not use one ether just you don't need 32Gb.

SSDs are fast just don't use the performance option

But do use the OP settings


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2014)

2048 page never an issue.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You can trust it. Somewhat. Keep in mind when you choose "performance" its set to be as fast as it can with no regard for long life. So your drive will wear out faster. Page files are hard on SSD. I';m not saying to not use one ether just you don't need 32Gb.
> that's mean I can disable it
> 
> SSDs are fast just don't use the performance option
> ...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)

You messed up my quote. Jesus read please. *Do not disable it !!*


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You messed up my quote. Jesus read please. *Do not disable it !!*


Ok ok got it


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi all...
> I need advice about Virtual Memory in W7
> 
> How much virtual memory should I set in windows ?
> ...


You don't  need the page file for running apps at all at this moment. You have enough memory for most desktop applications. However, if you use the "standby" feature in windows (or in other OS), then that IS an important thing. RAM is volatile. DATA on HDD isn't. So, if you want to save some power and shut off some devices when you're asleep, but want to be in a "READY" state just by moving the mouse, you need that "saved" data on your hdd. "Page File" is what does that. If you don't care about that, you can be quite happy disabling that. If you want to really know more, Google "swap file".


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)

Bad advice. I would get into why but we've been over this many times


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You messed up my quote. Jesus read please. *Do not disable it !!*


i know i know, but as i told i had set my paging file manually and than i found that something was messing up with it and wanted be sure if that was normal, 

btw here is a pic of maximum performance vs manual


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Bad advice. I would get into why but we've been over this many times


I know there's an ocean of knowledge-base  on the internet, but I do not consider my advice as "bad". I did not scan the internet for universally pleasing stuff prior to posting.


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 3, 2014)

min-max 1024 is more then enough.


I had mine disabled too for a long time, but then I wanted to see one bsod code and for that I had to set min 800mb..



And while you're at it disable hibernation and re-claim some of that precious SSD space. 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/819-hibernate-enable-disable.html

In CMD (run as admin) type in: *powercfg -h off *and enter.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You messed up my quote. Jesus read please. *Do not disable it !!*





Jetster said:


> Bad advice. I would get into why but we've been over this many times



Had mine disabled since 2006, no issues to report.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Had mine disabled since 2006, no issues to report.


i will leave it
minimal - 1024
maximal - 2048


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> i will leave it
> minimal - 1024
> maximal - 2048


 
That's a perfect setup. It's small enough to not degrade your SSD and still be useful as a pagefile, and large enough to handle any crash codes.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Had mine disabled since 2006, no issues to report.


Same here. The only time I have an issue is if I'm running software from well over a decade ago. Most modern software doesn't care if you have swap enabled or not as long as you have the physical memory to accommodate it.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 4, 2014)

I have it set static at 2048MB.  No issues at all.  Used to have it lower, but it'd get full pretty quickly and a monitoring gadget I have would complain about it.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2014)

Red_Machine said:


> I have it set static at 2048MB.  No issues at all.  Used to have it lower, but it'd get full pretty quickly and a monitoring gadget I have would complain about it.


If your monitoring gadget is the only thing using swap, then you probably could find a better tool and ditch it all together.

As @Dent1 and I have said, we've both have had our page files disabled for several years and very rarely did I run out with 8GB 4+ years ago and I've never gotten a message about the swap file or about running out of memory ever since I bought my skt2011 machine. If you need swap for some reason or another, by all means, turn it on. If you really don't need it though, there is no reason to turn it off if you have plenty of RAM. Your machine won't die if you turn it off, but it will definitely let you know if you need to turn it back on.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 4, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> If your monitoring gadget is the only thing using swap, then you probably could find a better tool and ditch it all together.
> 
> As @Dent1 and I have said, we've both have had our page files disabled for several years and very rarely did I run out with 8GB 4+ years ago and I've never gotten a message about the swap file or about running out of memory ever since I bought my skt2011 machine. If you need swap for some reason or another, by all means, turn it on. If you really don't need it though, there is no reason to turn it off if you have plenty of RAM. Your machine won't die if you turn it off, but it will definitely let you know if you need to turn it back on.


I feel to try it turn it off, as you said my machine won't die,
Maybe some machines need it maybe others don't,  that's a random thing.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 4, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I feel to try it turn it off, as you said my machine won't die,
> Maybe some machines need it maybe others don't,  that's a random thing.


some apps need a minimum page file thats some people said its ok to disable it. some say somewhat affect. because people use differenf softwares


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 4, 2014)

The software isn't using the page file, it's monitoring the overall system status.  It gives warnings when things exceed tolerances like virtual memory full, CPU overheat, etc.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2014)

Red_Machine said:


> The software isn't using the page file, it's monitoring the overall system status.  It gives warnings when things exceed tolerances like virtual memory full, CPU overheat, etc.


It doesn't let you ignore certain things? I know a lot of monitoring tools will let me choose if I want to be alerted (or if it should even be checking,) a particular thing in the system. Either way, it's not like your system or the utility wouldn't work in this case, it would just carp about something that's not very important in your case. Low virtual memory is usually only a problem when you're low on physical memory as well, ideally swap isn't used if there is a lot of memory available.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 4, 2014)

Simple logical plan. Leave it, if you need it its there, if not its not hurting anything and you sacrifice 1 or 2Gb of SSD space to the Core dump Gods.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Simple logical plan. Leave it, if you need it its there, if not its not hurting anything and you sacrifice 1 or 2Gb of SSD space to the Core dump Gods.


Windows will actually swap stuff out if it's not being used. It doesn't tend to keep stuff in memory if it knows it won't need it for quite some time. Hard faults occur even without memory being filled and every write to an SSD is wearing it down. It might not impact performance but it will impact the life of an SSD. How quickly it wears it down depends on how often it needs to swap pages to the disk which happens extremely frequently when you fill your memory but still occurs, albeit slower, when it's not.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 5, 2014)

even on an SSD, why you would want to have a VARYING page file? it only gets more fragmented every time it happens to resize itself, while a fixed size wouldnt cause its own fragmentation & lets you budget your free space accordingly without surprises

why dont we just use a ramdisk? no more disk writes, no more slowdown



Nabarun said:


> You don't  need the page file for running apps at all at this moment. You have enough memory for most desktop applications. However, if you use the "standby" feature in windows (or in other OS), then that IS an important thing. RAM is volatile. DATA on HDD isn't. So, if you want to save some power and shut off some devices when you're asleep, but want to be in a "READY" state just by moving the mouse, you need that "saved" data on your hdd. "Page File" is what does that. If you don't care about that, you can be quite happy disabling that. If you want to really know more, Google "swap file".



i thought hibernate puts the memory to disk, while standby might have the ram powered? i cant stand either anyway so... not for me


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> even on an SSD, why you would want to have a VARYING page file? it only gets more fragmented every time it happens to resize itself, while a fixed size wouldnt cause its own fragmentation & lets you budget your free space accordingly without surprises
> 
> why dont we just use a ramdisk? no more disk writes, no more slowdown
> 
> ...


RAM is volatile. The data on RAM is lost forever on power failure. When there is no electricity, there;s no RAM."


----------



## Frick (Aug 8, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Windows will actually swap stuff out if it's not being used. It doesn't tend to keep stuff in memory if it knows it won't need it for quite some time. Hard faults occur even without memory being filled and every write to an SSD is wearing it down. It might not impact performance but it will impact the life of an SSD. How quickly it wears it down depends on how often it needs to swap pages to the disk which happens extremely frequently when you fill your memory but still occurs, albeit slower, when it's not.



Just how much will it impact the life of the SSD? This test had some Samsung drives do more than 3000 write cycles.  I mean it will be outdated before this will be a problem anyway (or die from other causes), unless things have changed so much people will actually use their current systems 10 years from now.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Frick said:


> Just how much will it impact the life of the SSD? This test had some Samsung drives do more than 3000 write cycles.  I mean it will be outdated before this will be a problem anyway (or die from other causes), unless things have changed so much people will actually use their current systems 10 years from now.



I concur, also in a few years you'd be wanting to upgrade the SSD to one with a larger capacity. This would likely happen before the SSD deteriorates.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> I concur, also in a few years you'd be wanting to upgrade the SSD to one with a larger capacity. This would likely happen before the SSD deteriorates.


+1
I think the evo 840 can handle 2 years or more In a pc that it's not running 24/7


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> +1
> I think the evo 840 can handle 2 years or more In a pc that it's not running 24/7


 
it'll last a long time anyways. Unless you are writing to the drive ALL the time. If the drive is used mainly for the OS then writes are not being done very much. Its mostly being read from, but its writes that shorten the life of an SSD. But it is not nearly as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 12, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> RAM is volatile. The data on RAM is lost forever on power failure. When there is no electricity, there;s no RAM."



i know, just like a pagefile? why would i need my pagefile data on restart or power off? (this is separate from hibernate)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, I have an Asus G750JX laptop with 8GB of ram, I just ordered another 8GB , so I will have 16GB soon, now... 
Now currently my system manages the paging file size automatically, recommended = 4587MB and currently allocated=8192MB.
My OS is installed on a 95GB partition from a 256GB SSD, currently having 40GB free on the OS partition.
Now the question is when I have 16GB of ram installed soon, will the allocated pagefile size increase to 16GB?
Should I still let windows manage my pagefile? Or should I set a maximum what WIndows recomments?

Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2014)

If you dont have problems with windows running out of ram then dont touch it. Win 7 and newer have a better memory manager than Vista and Older


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> If you dont have problems with windows running out of ram then dont touch it. Win 7 and newer have a better memory manager than Vista and Older



Well I usually have a lot of tabs open in chrome, which is eating a lot of ram, in between I play a game but keep chrome open, so thats why I ordered more ram.
I'm running windows 8.1. You mean don't touch the page file settings?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah dont mess with the page file. I only ever did when there was 512-2Gib of ram


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 14, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Hi guys, I have an Asus G750JX laptop with 8GB of ram, I just ordered another 8GB , so I will have 16GB soon, now...
> Now currently my system manages the paging file size automatically, recommended = 4587MB and currently allocated=8192MB.
> My OS is installed on a 95GB partition from a 256GB SSD, currently having 40GB free on the OS partition.
> Now the question is when I have 16GB of ram installed soon, will the allocated pagefile size increase to 16GB?
> ...


Don't use freackin'' Chrome. It's a freackin' ad app. Use brains while you use Firefox/no script/ad block plus.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Don't use freackin'' Chrome. It's a freackin' ad app. Use brains while you use Firefox/no script/ad block plus.


I'm using chrome with ad block plus, I have firefox and opera too, but don't use them much since they scale too large, tabs/text too large I don't like it.


----------

